# Crushed concrete for mobile home pad



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I can get a truckload of gravel, and it will cover 500 sq ft about 6 inches deep.

So that sounds about right. Are you parking the mobile on the pad, or will it just serve as a patio of sorts?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> What I need is to cover an area 28'x80' with something so I don't have to step out onto the red dirt. The home is 14x60, and I need to know how many truckloads I'll need. *Not really sure about the depth, so any suggestions will be appreciated*.


Ayuh,...

It's Easy once you have All the #s....

An area 28'x80' x the depth of the layer..... That'll give you cubic volume,... Just tell the dispatcher how many Yards,... Cubic Yards..

Without knowing more about the pesent grade,.. You might get by with 4" of cover material,...
Compacted, it'll hold up a fair load for along time,... 
Again, depending on the stability of the present grade...

If your red dirt is clay or mud,... A Foot of cover material may Not be enough....


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

It's to use as a foundation on which I'll have them set the mobile home. Plus I want some extended around the home, so I don't have to track in red soil.


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

An owner down the road had his driveway done with crushed concrete. That was at least 5 years ago, and I don't notice any sign of the concrete migrating. 

Some of the soil is just very high in iron, but there is also yellow cley. We did clearing last week, and it seemed fairly easy to compact.

If you know more about this, I've noticed that there are different diameters of crushed concrete available. Do you have any suggestions about the size? Larger or finer grades?

I'm a wreck, because this needs to be done within the next 2 weeks.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

I suggest you contact a local Grading Contractor,...

He'll be able to See it,+ figure out where the water is going to go,... You know,..The general lay of the land...
As well as what needs Filling, or Cutting...


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

That's fine, but I barely have enough money for the crushed concrete. I'm a senior on a fixed income.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Lonicera said:


> :help::help::help::help::help:I e-mailed the vendor, but the reply doesn't seem reasonable. She states that a truckload of crushed concrete will cover 500 sq ft. They have huge trucks, and I suspect it's more than that.
> 
> What I need is to cover an area 28'x80' with something so I don't have to step out onto the red dirt. The home is 14x60, and I need to know how many truckloads I'll need. Not really sure about the depth, so any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you




Not all grades would cover the same. Slope, ground material and so on are all factors not having someone look at it makes thing a bit of hit and miss to get it the way you want.

I am not sure what you are asking. I think you want to know based on the 500 sq foot truck load how many loads you would need??


If going with your 28'x80' you would have 2240 square feet to cover I wouldn't think your skirt would have to be as think however we don't have any info of how think you need, want , or what the 500 covers. So at 2240 with 500sq foot loads you would need 4 1/2 truck loads. To cover the 14 x 60 foot print of the home would be 840 square feet that is under 2 loads. Plan on the two loads and have it spread for your mobile home. Then you could judge if you wanted more hauled in.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Lonicera said:


> That's fine, but I barely have enough money for the crushed concrete. I'm a senior on a fixed income.


 
Ayuh,... That's understandable,...
But,...
If it takes 5 truckloads,...
How are you going to spread it,..??..??

You Need someone with atleast a *Dozer* to do the work...


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... That's understandable,...
> But,...
> If it takes 5 truckloads,...
> How are you going to spread it,..??..??
> ...


No, she said they have some sort of shaker-spreader on the rear of the delivery truck, so it's spread in an even path, not dumped in one huge lump.


----------



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

MgMopar said:


> Not all grades would cover the same. Slope, ground material and so on are all factors not having someone look at it makes thing a bit of hit and miss to get it the way you want.
> 
> I am not sure what you are asking. I think you want to know based on the 500 sq foot truck load how many loads you would need??
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I've guessed. I do want more, but a move is costly. Down the pike, I know I'll need more. Thank you for comfirming my guess. You're a real peach.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> No, she said they have some sort of shaker-spreader on the rear of the delivery truck, so it's spread in an even path, not dumped in one huge lump.


Ayuh,...

That maybe,..
But,..
It still doesn't leave a *Usable* Grade...


> It's to use as a foundation on which I'll have them set the mobile home.


Who's doing the rest of the work,..?? the Sub-grade work,..??
Sewer, Water, Etc...??
Is restoration,+ remedial work available thru Them,..??


----------

